# Haut-parleurs Apple ProSpeaker "boules" sur Pwb G4 867 ?



## FredStrasbourg (11 Décembre 2002)

Bonjour.
On m'a donné des haut-parleurs mac pro speaker, ceux en forme de boule. Puis-je les brancher sur mon futur powerbook g4 867 dernière génération, et ce, sans adaptateur ?


----------



## Jean lefort2 (11 Décembre 2002)

Impossible car ils ont besoin d'un ampli et seulement  les Pmacs, le Cube et les nouveaux IMAC l'ont

Sinon il existe l'ampli chez Griffin technoligie pour 100.


----------



## roro (12 Décembre 2002)

on parle bien des apple pro speakers visibles sur l'applestore ??
si c'est ça, leur compatibilité avec les PowerBook n'est pas indiquée. Ceci étant dit, y a un truc qui m'intrigue : j'ai l'iSub seul que j'ai acheté sur l'Applestore pour mon iMac. Là aussi, sa compatibilité avec les PowerBooks n'est pas indiquée pourtant il fonctionne très bien avec mon PowerBook G4 667 DVI sous 10.2

moi aussi, les Apple Pro speakers m'intéressent pour mon PowerBook...


----------



## melaure (12 Décembre 2002)

100 euros + le prix des boules, ca fait cher pour écouter de la musique. Autant acheter le iSub et ses satellites !


----------



## WebOliver (12 Décembre 2002)

Il est dit ceci sur l'Applestore à propos des boules sonores:

_iMac équipé d'un processeur G4 ou Power Mac G4
Remarque : Les enceintes analogiques Apple Pro Speakers ne possèdent pas la connectique USB et doivent être raccordées à un ordinateur Apple possédant une sortie audio de type minijack. Elles ne peuvent être utilisées qu'avec le nouvel iMac G4 ou un Power Mac G4 annoncés après le 9 janvier 2001._


----------



## roro (14 Décembre 2002)

mon PowerBook a bien une sortie minijack, alors je ne vois pas pourquoi on ne pourrait pas lui connecter ces hauts parleurs... d'où peut venir cette limitation à la con ??


----------



## Jacen (14 Décembre 2002)

une chose est sur : avant d'acheter une quelquonce merde teste tes hauts parlerus sur ton powerbook... moi non plus je ne vois pas de raison pouvant expliquer leur incompatibilité


----------



## roro (16 Décembre 2002)

ben si, l'explication est donnée par jean lefort2 et par un autre membre  ici.

Franchement compliqué de trouver des HP pour son Mac...


----------



## Onra (16 Décembre 2002)

Oui, comme dit plus haut ou sur l'autre thread, on ne peut pas connecter les nouvelles boules (Apple Pro Speakers). En pratique, si on branche les boules sur un iPod par exemple... ben on entend rien même en montant le volume (ou si peu...).

Les nouveaux iMac et Power Mac disposent d'une sortie spéciale pour ces enceintes. Cette sortie est amplifiée par un circuit interne sur la carte mère de ces machines. En fait, la solution serait d'intercaler un ampli entre sa machine et les boules si l'on veut pouvoir s'en servir avec une sortie son classique.

C'est le même principe que pour une chaine HiFi. Essayez donc de brancher vos enceintes sur votre platine cd et vous allez voir que vous n'entendrez pas grand chose...


----------



## probatonne (24 Décembre 2002)

G eu ce pb avec mon TiBook DVI, les enceintes Apple pro Speakers n'étaient pas compatibles avec sa sortie.
Cependant en ayant contacter le service après-vente de l'apple store, ils m'ont indiqués que la sortie des derniers powerbook étaient compatblies avec ces enceintes...
Alors entre pratique et renseignements...
A voir...


----------



## roro (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par probatonne:</font><hr />* G eu ce pb avec mon TiBook DVI, les enceintes Apple pro Speakers n'étaient pas compatibles avec sa sortie.
Cependant en ayant contacter le service après-vente de l'apple store, ils m'ont indiqués que la sortie des derniers powerbook étaient compatblies avec ces enceintes...*<hr /></blockquote>

pfffffffffffffffff............. après les écrans, les hp... c'est vraiment compliqué et n'importe quoi. Pour de simples petits hp estampillés Apple, on se demande s'ils sont compatibles avec son Mac. N'importe quoi.

pour info, les altec lansing 220 les remplacent avantageusement. En plus, elles ont un look sympa qui ne dénote pas avec mon Ti.
voir message  ici.


----------

